# Empire at War LAN Problem :(



## madace77 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir gestern STAR WARS EMPIRE at WAR gekauft und es auf 2 Rechnern zu Hause installiert (selber CD Key). Finde im Netz nirgends etwas zu dem Problem, aber vielleicht weiß ja hier jmd. Rat?!

Auf beiden Rechnern komme ich jeweils (1 PC alleine) online und kann auch sonst alles spielen.
Wenn ich aber ein LAN Game starten will, steht beim 2. PC kein Player-Name, ergo der Spieler an PC 2 kann sich nirgends einklinken und wenn er selbst hostet, sieht er sich auch nicht.

An PC 1 gibt es keine Probleme, da taucht ein Spielername auf usw.

Wie kann das sein? Von der Konfiguration her sind beide PCs fast identisch. Andere LAN Games wie z.B. C&C TW laufen einwandfrei (im LAN mit Router).

Ideen?
Thx schonmal!

PS: Spiel ist gepatch auf 1.05 (auf beiden PCs)


----------



## fiumpf (11. Oktober 2008)

madace77 am 11.10.2008 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und es auf 2 Rechnern zu Hause installiert (selber CD Key)


Vielelicht liegt es daran.


----------



## madace77 (11. Oktober 2008)

fiumpf am 11.10.2008 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> madace77 am 11.10.2008 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, "leider" nicht, denn mit dem Laptop und PC1 (demjenigen der einen Spielernamen hat im LAN-Screen) geht es. Der hat auch den selben (Org.-) Key.
Total seltsam. (vor allem weil andere Spiele im LAN zw. PC1 und PC2 ja auch gehen)


----------



## DonBarcal (11. Oktober 2008)

Was für Betriebssysteme hast du denn auf den Rechnern und dem Laptop?


----------



## madace77 (11. Oktober 2008)

DonBarcal am 11.10.2008 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Betriebssysteme hast du denn auf den Rechnern und dem Laptop?



Alle haben Win XP Prof. Sp2.


----------



## DonBarcal (11. Oktober 2008)

Was ich so gelesen habe deutet darauf hin, dass deine einzige Möglichkeit Hamachi sein könnte. Allerdings weiß ich es nicht, schließlich will sich das Spiel für den Inet-Modus ja irgendwo einloggen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren  

Es ist schon manchmal schwierig einen Button einzubauen, mit dem man über die IP joinen kann. Petroglyph hats nicht geschafft


----------

